# Need a Plaque



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

Is there anybody that can make something for me? My son is in the Army and is in Afghanistan. We are limited on ideas what to send him for Christmas. So, since he loves to fish I was wondering if anybody could make a plaque for me "I'd rather be fishin" maybe with a fish on it and/or a fishin pole?? I'd like to have his name on the back with the date. 
Thanks in advance!!
Linda


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

check the local trophy shops


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Linda..the link below has some neat little signs. Might go thru it. I have an old one around here somewhere if I can find it you would be welcome to. It's on weathered barnwood with the letters burned into it..Size about 6 x 12 "...Reads as below.... "Fish Tremble When They Hear My Name"...lol

I also like... "Old Fishermen Never Die....They Just Smell That Way..".... LOL

http://www.theperfectsign.com/fishingsignsfishermansignsgonefishingsigns.aspx


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

Thanks Bill..will check that. Tortuga..I like that " the fish tremble" !! And the size would be perfect too. I just didn't really know where to find one. He's having a rough time in Afghanistan. Iraq deployment was longer but he had a great Capt. I just wanted to get him something that would make him smile!


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Wood Plaques*

Make one yourself! It isn't brain surgery by any means. It's a 'personal' touch.

I do like the 'Fish Tremble' thing!

One made by yourself will show him that you're thinking of him and appreciate what he's doing even though others don't..

Here's a link: http://www.ehow.com/how_4550557_make-wood-plaque.html

C2


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

If you want to make one yourself and don't have the shop equipment to do the wood. Go to Hobby Lobby and check in the handmade clock section. They have some nice plaques premade.


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

That's a good idea also...I really appreciate the help!!


----------

